# Mail et pdf sur ipad



## JmLab (21 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir...

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème lorsque je m'envoie des fichiers pdf par mail.
Lorsque je les ouvre dans l'application Mail de l'iPad, seule la première page apparaît comme une image et je ne peux lire le reste.
Pour l'instant, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de compresser d'abord mon fichier avant de l'envoyer.
Mais, pour les pdf venant d'autres expéditeurs, j'ai le même problème et là...

Est-ce un bug ou n'ai-je pas tout compris ?
Merci pour toute aide...

JmLab


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

La toute dernière mouture d'ibooks, sortie ce jour sur l'AppStore, permet de lire les PDF et visiblement les PDF en pièces jointes dans Mail peuvent être ouvertes directement par iBooks, ça résoudra peut être ton souci.


----------



## JmLab (21 Juin 2010)

Merci,
mais pour pouvoir ouvrir une pièce jointe avec le menu "ouvrir dans" (et donc avec iBooks ou GoodReader que j'utilise aussi), il ne faut pas arriver d'abord sur la visualisation de la première page et seulement de cette dernière...
Donc cette mise à jour n'arrange rien...

JmLab


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2010)

Je viens de tester, cela fonctionne à priori.
Je me suis envoyé un fichier PDF en pièce jointe, il ne m'a pas ouvert directement le PDF mais m'a juste montré l'icône de la pièce jointe. Un long appui sur l'icône du PDF propose l'ouverture dans iBooks et là je parviens ensuite à accéder à toutes les pages du PDF


----------



## JmLab (22 Juin 2010)

C'est bien ce que j'obtiens avec certains fichiers, mais mes derniers essais me donnent bien un aperçu (image) de la première page et rien d'autre...

Je vais donc continuer par compresser d'abord mes envois...

Merci.


----------



## ikeke (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est vraiment curieux ce phénomène, désolé de ne pouvoir aider plus.


----------



## Santigm (22 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'avais le même problème.
Il parait que Stanza est la cause de ces affichages.
J'ai desinstallé Stanza et maintenant ca marche.


----------



## faabulo (23 Juin 2010)

J'avais le même problème. 
Merci pour l'info.
En désinstallant Stanza pour iPad, tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2010)

est ce que quelqu'un a du nouveau pour ce pb de pdf en pièces jointes car c'est franchement  pénible de ne pas pouvoir enregistrer un pdf !! et ibooks ne le voit pas non plus. J'ai juste la premiere page sous forme d'image à enregistrer dans...photo !


----------



## leonzeur (25 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir 
J'avais exactement le même problème de la première page d'un pdf qui se transformait en image..
le fait de supprimer stanza a été radical pour que ça marche bien


----------



## samoussa (26 Juin 2010)

j'ai déjà désinstallé Stanza mais ca ne change rien. Je viens encore d'essayer et je ne reçois qu'une preview de la première page intelechargeable dans l'ipad !


----------



## JmLab (27 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir...

J'ai bien tenté de supprimer Stanza, mais pour moi aussi cela n'a pas réglé le problème...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h38 ----------

Re-bonsoir...

Je me réponds à moi-même car après avoir fait un tour sur le web (in english !), j'ai trouvé une astuce qui a résolu le problème :

- 1 : j'ai désinstallé Stanza
- 2 : j'ai rebooté l'iPad
- 3 : j'ai synchronisé mon iPad avec iTunes
- 4 : j'ai téléchargé dans iTunes la dernière version de Stanza (3.03)
- 5 : j'ai installé celle-ci dans l'iPad
- 6 : je l'ai lancée une première fois (sans lire quoi que ce soit), car avant cette étape, rien n'avait changé
- 7 : et tous mes mails avec des pdf refonctionnent bien !

Il s'agissait bien d'un bug de Stanza...

Encore merci pour la (bonne) piste...


----------

